# losing some hair...allergies?



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

........................


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

ive got a dog now that has this problem every summer. my vet told me its allergies and it has always healed after a while. the hair grows back.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

..................


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Kane has little spots around his head and neck that initially scabbed for the first day or two, then the fur started thinning, and then finally the scab disappeared WITH the fur, lol. The vet suggested we wait to do an allergy panel until after it gets cooler, especially since Kane already has food allergies (to corn and/or chicken) it makes it more likely that he'll have environmental ones as well. Allergies are just more common in APBTs anyways.


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

what do you feed? If it has corn or wheat in it i bet thats it


sorry didnt read entire post just check your ingredients on the food.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

also i wanted to add unless you give the full dose (the whole 25mg) of bena dryl it will not do any good, once or are comfortable you should give the whole dose every 8 hours

do you have pictures that show the hair loss?


----------



## bigworm (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah benadryl wont hurt him my dog has been getting benadryl since he was three months and i up the dosage as he gets older


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would not go with food allergies yet and if your dog is a blue or a dilute blue of some sort they are known to have allergy problems and coat issues bring being bred blue on blue for many generations. Now not all blue dogs have coat issues but it is common. I would go with benadryl for now and give one 25mg tablet twice a day for 1 week and see if it helps. If it looks like it is helping go down to one tablet a day. The safe dose for benadryl is 1 mg per pound of body weight so you girl is fine taking one 25mg pill. In bad cases you can safely double to dose benadryl is a very safe drug.

You might also give her a bath just in case it was a contact allergen of some sort but do not over bathe one bath should be good enough and wash all bedding. For the bath you can bathe her in dawn dish soap and it will strip everything out of the coat even oil and let you start over if it was a contact allergen and that could be a possibility. Only use the dawn soap once, using it anymore than that will cause more coat issues and really dry out the coat but it works great as an initial treatment.

Keep your pup on the same food and try this for two weeks if it does not clear up then start thinking about food allergies but remember to figure these out it takes time so be patient.


----------



## 21440826 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can you let me know what you ended up finding out about your dog. Mine has the exact same symptoms.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

21440826 said:


> Can you let me know what you ended up finding out about your dog. Mine has the exact same symptoms.


This thread is from 2 years ago and the OP is not currently active. Start a new thread and maybe u can get some answers.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

.............................


----------

